# Sept, 11th, 2001



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Hard to believe is it the 17th Anniversary. I wish that day would have stayed a vivid memory in each person's mind and heart. Not just each US Citizen. I believe the USA was a Nation found upon God's standards his Word. Yes not perfect but sought to follow his leadership. We have had our warts with no doubt and still do. I grew up a true Southerner and proud to be. Everybody ought to be able to be proud of their heritage and home. On 9-11-2001 this American's heart was broken as he watched the destruction to My county and on MY Brothers and Sisters. I was not a Southerner, there was no Northerners or any other classification other than MY Family and OUR Enemies. Except there was also OUR FRIENDS as so many around this world open their hearts and hands to and for us.

I want to thank each of you who lost a loved one or a friend. I want to thank each one who took any action to help, and to each one who shared in any manner. By far it was not just an attack upon the USA but was upon FREEDOM. Today many of the countries who were countries of freedom as seeing it lost and may never be recovered. It should concerns us enough to remember and not forget. I do pray for each of us and each other. Thanks for all you do for others you will never know but showing the quality of person you are. May find us worthier of blessing again.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

They're devastating, but these events are healthy for us. Nothing is more dangerous to a bad guy than a pissed off American, and nothing is more helpful to a person in need than their fellow American.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Such a sad day but so many hero that day.

I was give a book by a blind man with a guide dog that work way up in one of the towers. Very inspiring.


----------

